
The amount of images in circulation affects our ability to understand them - prismatic
http://reallifemag.com/illicit-material/
======
galonk
It used to be that something with pretensions of brainyness like this article
would be reviewed by at least one editor before publication, so they could
catch the glaring grammatical error in the title.

Everyone can argue as much as they want that "if you understand what they
meant it doesn't matter", and maybe they're right, but I still miss the pride
in craftsmanship that writing "correctly" implied.

~~~
bergoid
Non-native English speaker here. What exactly is the grammatical error in:
"The amount of images in circulation affects our ability to appreciate and
understand them"?

~~~
tux1968
It should have read, "The number of images...".

Take a look here: [http://www.dailywritingtips.com/amount-vs-
number/](http://www.dailywritingtips.com/amount-vs-number/)

------
aylmao
Great read, thanks!

------
edblarney
"Before the Revolution, an audience was a made up of individuals who simply
consumed what was projected; after the Revolution the audience became a
collective, with an important role in completing what was projected"

This is hard a little much.

Please, pray tell, what would the Cuban's watch if they could actually chose
what they wanted to watch, instead of being told what to watch, and how to
watch it?

I understand the argument about scarcity and appreciation, and that is fair.

But: "Cuba has one of the last intact coral reefs and environmentalists are
rushing to protect it; preservationists are holding conferences to discuss
strategies for preserving Cuba’s material culture."

So the socialists colonialists now want to keep Cubans oppressed, in their
'natural state of oppression', like fish in a bowl? For the aesthetic benefit
of who?

Has anyone asked the Cubans what they prefer? I mean - if they do enjoy their
state of scarcity, would they not remain so 'image frugal'.

This entire piece reeks of the ostensible benevolent totalitarianism of these
kinds of systems. Very scary stuff.

